
Promising lab-grown skin sprouts hair and grows glands in mice - MichalSikora
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35946611
======
hendler
My mother was severely burned over a large portion of her body in 1988. The
amount of effort (and knowledge) to save her back then at MGH was tremendous,
even with out the access to information we have today. Materials, grafting
techniques, processes, equipment, medications, rehab, etc. [1]

I have to say medical progress is incredible (to me) now and yet still feels
slow to reach patients. Most progress seems to be slowed by regulatory and
financial systems. Coordination between research, government,
commercialization and patients is complex. I know I'm stating what is obvious
to many, but I still hold on to the fantasy that a single medical researcher
can discover a breakthrough, apply it, save many, and integrate into
mainstream medicine in a course of year. With science advancing more quickly,
(and perhaps when machines can accelerate it orders of magnitude), the future
bottlenecks will _only_ be regulation, coordination and distribution.

What startups focusing on improving the aforementioned?

[1] - related - in 2008,2011 there was this spray on skin gun but it used stem
cells. [http://gizmodo.com/5019710/spray-on-skin-gun-shoots-stem-
cel...](http://gizmodo.com/5019710/spray-on-skin-gun-shoots-stem-cells-to-
heal-your-open-wounds) [http://gizmodo.com/5749968/the-skin-gun-that-sprays-
new-skin...](http://gizmodo.com/5749968/the-skin-gun-that-sprays-new-skin-on-
burn-victims-is-real)

------
Grishnakh
Will this help balding men? If so, I could see it getting regulatory approval
much faster...

